# Party at Robs



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm throwing a party at rebels house to celebrate him getting his TT this Saturday @8pm. lots or Bose music will be playing and it going to be a magnetic ride for all.

All are welcome and no drinks needed, everything will be provided. You might need a sleeping bag. if some of you could arrive early this would be great as he will need help to move his one chair out of the way.

Lap dancers are to be organised by dotti as is the wet t-shirt competition around the pool area.

Driving demo and drag racers all night, and a demo of the 20T will occur around 9:30pm. (3.2 owner cant take part - sorry, he was adamant on this point)

No fat or ugly people are aloud tho.
Or Gay people, he gets upset.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Tosh for the invite to Rob's party!
Thanks goodness I don't have a 3.2 yet, so I tick all the boxes so far! :lol:

His house should be big enough for all the forum members and lurkers so it should be good. Biggest thanks to Dotti for arranging the entertainment! :lol:

:lol: 
Donald


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

You forgot to mention that the driving show will be demonstrating how cars don't need spoilers...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

WOEHAAAAA !!! :lol: :lol:

Tosh maybe we can ask LEG as barkeeper, he is alway's so funny...

Ohw, and before o forget to tell you, there will be pictures taken 8)

For the people who can come over, i will install a webcam, so you don't miss the "Dotti-Show"


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Just as long as you promise to wear clothes (re:your sigs) Rob and give us a rendition of "Unchained Melody" in that Dutch porno accent of yours!! 
(All dutchmen do good porno accents!!) :lol:

Donald


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Rebel said:


> WOEHAAAAA !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tosh maybe we can ask LEG as barkeeper, he is alway's so funny...
> 
> ...


Will us inferior 3.2 owners be allowed access to the webcam?


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

All those with TT2's can catch the ferry and drive over.

The 3.2's need to set off now in order to get there on time.

The 2.0T's can set off on Saturday afternoon. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ahhh but this ain't any old party folks  oh yeah .... it's a swinging party so bring your durex, toys, mistresses and kinky outfits along [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Swinging hey, who would of thought it on a TT forum!

Count me in! lol : )


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No fat or ugly people are aloud tho.
> Or Gay people, he gets upset.


I thought he was gay With all those pictures of gay men and skinny legs that he posts, he just has to be gay.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Tosh maybe we can ask LEG as barkeeper, he is alway's so funny...


You could kiss goodbye to your party if u put me behind a bar, u wouldnt get a drop. If you think im funny online, im fkin hilarious in person!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a Mk1, but I'm slim and devilishly handsome. Can I come anyway please


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey, I'm up for a party at Blobbie's house.

But where does he live? It's not like we've seen any pics of his *real* house.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Course you can . I will be there as Toshy has nominated me for the entertainment even though I still have a mk1 :lol: :wink: . You will be safe as I will be there [smiley=whip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Any room for another girlie? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti- will you and Karen finally set up the mud wrestlin' ring at Robel's house. Funky will bring some of his infamous chili too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> Any room for another girlie? :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Yes absolutely definately  on one condition though ....  ... I will need to private message you for this though :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## thedoctor (Sep 4, 2006)

Is this Rebel's 'coming out' party, where not only does he announce that he is gay, but also that he's been misguided in saying that the 2.0 is better than the 3.2?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Any room for another girlie? :twisted:
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> Any room for another girlie? :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Yes, there will be plenty of room in the mud wrestlin' ring. Invite as much eye candy as you desire.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

thedoctor said:


> Is this Rebel's 'coming out' party, where not only does he announce that he is gay, but also that he's been misguided in saying that the 2.0 is better than the 3.2?


Robel will be sporting his fancy lad shorts at his shiindig. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

LazyT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Any room for another girlie? :twisted:
> ...


I've only one free seat in my roadster tho 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> LazyT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ive seen Hev handle herself on mud, she did very well indeed although she slipped off a long beam.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> LazyT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I will gladly reserve a limo for all of your beautiful british girlfriends then.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > LazyT said:
> ...


Why thank you dear leg! Although, I thought our dirty encounter was being kept hush hush  .............. don't you dare post the video :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go on show us  :wink: . I like watching! :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Go on show us  :wink: . I like watching! :twisted:


but leg is just a tad vocal on it ............ 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have heard he thrives on grunting!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

He talked too much :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhhh the truth comes out now  :lol: ... sweet nothings in your ear Hev  :wink: .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Ahhhh the truth comes out now  :lol: ... sweet nothings in your ear Hev  :wink: .


More like 'Jesus Hev, he said 1st bloody gear its a 2 in 1 drop FFS!' and my all time favourite 'Hev, HEV, HEV, its a bloody great See Saw slow down for christs sake!'

Unfortunately it is 150 meg and i cant be assed to upload it


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Ahhhh the truth comes out now  :lol: ... sweet nothings in your ear Hev  :wink: .


He used his third leg to utter "sweet nothings...".


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL is that one she only has one eye in her avatar? :lol:  He poked the other one out!    :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh the truth comes out now  :lol: ... sweet nothings in your ear Hev  :wink: .
> ...


Oi! There was nothing wrong with my performance ........... except for slipping off the poles  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You said "...poles" as in more than one?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


I believe the instructor mentioned the word 'aggressive'. Err, 18 times if memory serves :wink: :lol:

TT style driving in a Landy, shit mesen, but she grabbed it with both hands and threw it about Ill admit that much :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


and I believe yours was something along the lines of "does he EVER shut the <bleep> up?" and "does he always have to finish first?" :roll:

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

How did the direction of this topic go from the mud wrestlin' ring to the gutter? :? C'mon everyone lets take the theme of this topic back into the mud ring where it belongs.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I was still in the mud 

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> I was still in the mud
> 
> Hev x


Oh I'm sorry. Now I have mud on my face. :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

LazyT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I was still in the mud
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif] :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Err I was onny joking Hev.  Answers are no and yes tho. :wink:

Back on topic, Pebbles party, is it fancy dress?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Of course! Dressing up parties are sooooo much fun  How about a Pimps and Whores theme?

Hev x :lol:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> There was nothing wrong with my performance ........... except for slipping off the poles
> 
> Back on topic, Pebbles party, is it fancy dress?
> Of course! Dressing up parties are sooooo much fun  How about a Pimps and Whores theme?
> ...


As I promised earlier, I will gladly rent a limo for the whores. 8) Let's keep the number of pimps to a minimum though.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Audi "cocked up" for the second time...

Tomorrow i visit the dealer, and get things straight
This time i'm realy pissed off...

Will let you now as soon as possible.....and otherwise the party will even be bigger because i also invite some driver's from the Porsche and BMW forum..


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> because i also invite some driver's from the Porsche and BMW forum..


Looks like Dotti was right ... it *IS *a swinging party ... Blobbie swings at least 3 ways (they're creative in Dutchland)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> Back on topic, Pebbles party, is it fancy dress?


Of course! Dressing up parties are sooooo much fun  How about a Pimps and Whores theme?

Hev x :lol:[/quote]

That counts a few of us out then as that is my every day dressing up theme - like a whore I mean  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can show you're piercings


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hev, can I be your pimp at the party please? [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh god does that mean I have to have Toshiba then? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

You can have me Dotti if you want! :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you've already had me! lots of me to share round, and i dont mean im fat to those that dont know me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttharv said:


> You can have me Dotti if you want! :-*


 :wink: Now theres an offer I can't possibly refuse :wink: :-*

Toshiba you blobby fat rascal :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No its ok Dotti, I can 'take care' of you both

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] & [smiley=gorgeous.gif] & [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Blimey Dotti, your in demand!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thats ok I have nostrils and ear holes too!    :wink:


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

I hope they are quite big then???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: .... quite small so poking a finger up maybe a tight fit!  :wink: .... I'm talking nose picking here ok?   :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Tarts - you're all a bunch of tarts I say!! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Male as well as feamle!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You lot bring the out worse in me!  :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Both hands on the keyboard Dotti, concentrate!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hev and Dotty, don't get to excited, just look at this picture which was taken at another TT-drivers party in germany.......there were a lot off hairdresssers there, so nobody had attention for the woman...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Hev and Dotty, don't get to excited, just look at this picture which was taken at another TT-drivers party in germany.......there were a lot off hairdresssers there, so nobody had attention for the woman...


Is that *you *???    :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm not surprised no-one's paying attention. No stockings, no heels, just not trying in my book! Lazy mare :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


>


She could of had the audacity to at least wear thigh high boots! 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

one moment


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

just one second...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

She obviously doesnt have your style Dotti.

Do you have red thigh high boots dotti, or black ones then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Black pantent  8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

aah, with red body stocking no doubt.....to suit your car's interior of course. Class. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

But why is that bloke giving himself a wedgie? Is he going to beat himself up and nick his own dinner money too?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Dotti............ where are you?.......... when are we gonna practice our routine?! 

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im truly stunned why you have a picture of a bloke - sort yourself out, it needs to be a woman unless you're after hairdressers.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Im truly stunned why you have a picture of a bloke - sort yourself out, it needs to be a woman unless you're after hairdressers.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, keep the pic ................ hmmmmmm  :twisted: .......... any of you lot look like that? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kind of - im white and have two nipples.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> Hey Dotti............ where are you?.......... when are we gonna practice our routine?!
> 
> Hev x


I'm cumin... I'm cumin [smiley=bomb.gif] ... ahhhhhhhhh, here I am hmmmmmm 8) I can think straight now hmmmmmmmm [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dotti............ where are you?.......... when are we gonna practice our routine?!
> ...


about time too .....................

OK, you wearing red and I'll wear black? ............ how tall are you? looks better if we are similar height (just so I know what heels to wear!) :wink:

Hev x


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cumin... I'm cumin [smiley=bomb.gif] ... ahhhhhhhhh, here I am hmmmmmm 8) I can think straight now hmmmmmmmm [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Dotti- I hope your 8-year old doesn't see any of your posts. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: actually my hubby is more than likely to read them :lol:   :wink:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

So he likes "Naughty Dotti". :wink: Do you have any other personas?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hahahaha don't be saucy :wink: :-*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Im truly stunned why you have a picture of a bloke - sort yourself out, it needs to be a woman unless you're after hairdressers.


You want a picture off me like that? :lol:

I don't think Hev and Dotti can handle that.....do they?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im truly stunned why you have a picture of a bloke - sort yourself out, it needs to be a woman unless you're after hairdressers.
> ...


Try us :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you realy sure ? Because i don't give a damn.... 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> You want a picture off me like that? :lol:
> 
> I don't think Hev and Dotti can handle that.....do they?


Wanna bet? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<drumming our fingers now!>
We're waiting ........... it's rude to keep a couple of ladies waiting! 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Hev be patient woman! Rebel is a man, so he will take his time! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> :lol: Hev be patient woman! Rebel is a man, so he will take his time! :wink:


Hmmm, I suppose so ............. maybe he is busy Photoshopping :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you ready? seatbells on?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ooooooh, the suspense is killing me 

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Seatbelts? What are they? :wink: Did you pay extra for those in your damaged mk2 TT?  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Please don't tell LEG :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Well that worked, they are gone in 60 seconds :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmmm, not bad 

Hev x


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

now it's ur turn hev  or dotti....either way we boys dun mind


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*lickety lick* ... step right into my office tiger! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Picture was taken at lake Loch Ness....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ah so that isn't you in the loch but the Ness stepping out of it? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Picture was taken at *lake* Loch Ness....


Is that the warmer version?

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, i shall be honest.....
This picture was taken last summer in Cannes-South of france....Before i ordered my MK2.
and right at this moment i was thinking......should i order "Bose" or not.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pah bet ya not Rob ... I bet your wondering what Hev looks like and what chest size we both are! :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I suppose we should return the gesture .......................

Here are Dotti and I in action...........

















Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Let me guess......

This size...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm the one on the left btw :lol:   :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is that Tosh with that Beer in his hand??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I'm the one on the left btw :lol:   :wink: :lol:


in red of course :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm the guy in the middle by the way....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to sleep, had too many drinks tonight...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> I'm going to sleep, had too many drinks tonight...


awwww, bless .................. :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

aye, ok, eh, fine.....

beats talking about 3.2 v 2.0T

At least we know the myth is now true, Scottish tourism will be forever thankful.

:wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


>


...is that a tiddler I see in the water!









...what possessed you man!!









Let's leave the Bond girl beach scenes to Ursula, Halle and obviously Rebel below! No more please! 









Now back to the Dotti and Hev show! :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like your sunglasses Donald 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Top me glass if you would Rebel's my old china  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You all missed a great show guy's....

Was a great party ! Special thx to Dotti and Hev for the stripshow


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

After the car without Bose, the dealer gave me a discount on the second car, and Audi.NL gave me adaptive light for free (xenon,s were already on the car) 
They promissed me the second car would be there within 6 weeks.

The car is there in time, and i can pick it up thursday this week.
The discount stay's the same, but the car hasn't the adaptive light, which was prommised me for free.

Clever move from Audi.nl....

They think it's clever maybe. My dealer can't do anything at both mistakes, both times it wasn't his mistake.
But i told him saturday that i don't like these "jokes"

Again audi nl. didn't told the dealer anything.

The dealer will calling them monday and promised me that he wil take care off this problem and will search for a reaseble solution.
I don't give a shit abouth the turning lights, and i want pay a pound for them. It's they promissed they were for free this time....

So i think if they come with another solution which is reasable the same in pounds..., than ik take the car home thursday.
The car looked good, and again i say ..."Turbines also look great with Sea-Silver. 
Audi, hasn't take this colour and wheel in their brochure if it wasn't a great combo.
Further everything was on the car.
Except a extra 12V-DC connection in the back for my hairdryer.

Thursday it will be 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> You all missed a great show guy's....
> 
> Was a great party ! Special thx to Dotti and Hev for the stripshow


You are more than welcome Rebel  ................ next time, sit on your hands  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti And Hev at the beginning of the evening -------->
















Rebel at the end off the evening ---------->


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You loved it 

Hev x


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I'm the one on the left btw :lol:   :wink: :lol:


Shoulda gone to specsavers :lol:

sorry  couldn't resist


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

By the way, Hev, you passed your exam this evening on msn...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So what is my prize?

Hev x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Euhm......what abouth a good drive in a new MK2?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you now how to handle the DSG-stick ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Euhm......what abouth a good drive in a new MK2?


Anytime! Name your time and place 

Hev x


----------

